# new dude from pueblo colorado



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

HELLO! my name is gil and I am 23 yrs old from pueblo, co.

Mr. Right told me to come check this place out and so here I am. ben riding for about 9 years but only the last couple years have I really started to try to push myself. I usually ride somehwere in summit county cause of my season pass but I love wolf creek, crested butte, monarch, loveland. I want to find some people that can do more "extreme terrain" with as all the people that will ride with me now are way under my level.

So how is everyone!?


----------

